# dei nonni non si è né orfani né vedovi



## elemika

Buonasera,
non sono sicura nel significato di questa frase qui:
"Orfana? Si dice così quando muore una nonna? Forse i nonni sono considerati così accessori da non richiedere un termine che ne specifichi la perdità. _Dei nonni non si è nè orfani nè vedovi_."
Capisco che "si è" è una forma impersonale del verbo "essere", 
ciò che non è chiaro è "dei nonni": di + i+ nonni?
Dei nonni non si è = i nonni non hanno???
Grazie!!!


----------



## Passante

Mi verrebbe di dirti 'non si rimane orfani per la morte dei nonni nè vedovi per la morte dei nonni'


----------



## evrix

Allora, orfano e' il figlio che perde un genitore; vedovo e' il coniuge (moglie o marito) che perde l'altro coniuge. Quindi la frase e' tecnicamente esatta perche' se perdi un nonno non sei ne' orfano (di padre/madre) ne' vedovo (di moglie/marito). Probabilmente, ma non sono un semiologo, in italiano non c'e' un termine per indicare la perdita di un nonno perche' e' una cosa abbastanza naturale rispetto alla perdita di un genitore o di un coniuge (per curiosita': in Russia c'e' una parola del genere?).
Nella frase c'e' scritto dei nonni semplicemente perche' gli aggettivi orfano e vedovo, in realta' soprattutto orfano perche' di un vedovo si sa automaticamente chi ha perso, vogliono la preposizione "di": "orfano di madre/padre"; quindi, se fosse possibile, si dovrebbe dire "orfano di nonno".
ps: non so se e' un errore di battitura, ma si dice perdita, non perdità...
Probabilmente, ma bisogna vedere il contesto, il senso metaletterale della frase e' proprio che perdere un nonno, rispetto a un genitore o ad un coniuge, e' una cosa che fa soffrire di meno.


----------



## elemika

Passante said:


> Mi verrebbe di dirti 'non si rimane orfani per la morte dei nonni nè vedovi per la morte dei nonni'


Grazie Passante!
La tua interpretazione è chiarissima!

@Evrix: Grazie per il tuo commento;
sì, anche in russo abbiamo le parole per "il/la coniuge" (maschile e feminile).
Ho controllato il testo originale, è scritto "perdita", grazie per la tua correzione.


> Probabilmente, ma bisogna vedere il contesto, il senso metaletterale della frase e' proprio che perdere un nonno, rispetto a un genitore o ad un coniuge, e' una cosa che fa soffrire di meno.


Forse hai ragione...come se fosse la perdita accessoria, ma non sono sicura.

Come un esercizio di grammatica, si può dire così:
_Dei bambini poveri non si è nè bici nè giocattoli.
Dei gatti non si è nè camicie nè pantaloni_.


Grazie ancora!


----------



## panzona

Giusto per chiarirti meglio l'interpretazione della frase (che per la parte sintattico-grammaticale ti è già stata speigata benissimo negli altri contributi), il senso è:

A qualcuno è morta la nonna. Come si deve chiamare/considerare questa persona? Non "orfana", perché la parola "orfano" si riferisce a chi ha perso il padre o la madre; nemmeno "vedova", perché in questo caso a morire dovrebbe essere stato il marito(o la moglie).
Forse, dice il testo, i nonni sono considerati un tipo di parentela meno "importante" dei genitori o del coniuge, e per questo non esiste una parola specifica che definisca la persona che ne resta priva.

Personalmente, penso che ci sia del rammarico in questa frase, come se la persona che scrive fosse stata invece molto legata alla nonna: la sua è una riflessione amara su come sia sbagliato considerare il rapporto nonna/nipote "minore", talmente "accessorio" da non prevedere nemmeno una parola per definirlo quando termina a causa della morte.
È ovviamente un "finto" rapporto di causa-effetto (non esiste nemmeno una parola per definire chi ha perso un fratello o una sorella, ma il legame tra fratelli non è certo da considerarsi "accessorio"), ma riesce a rendere l'amarezza della protagonista.

*****

_Dei bambini poveri non si è nè bici nè giocattoli.
Dei gatti non si è nè camicie nè pantaloni_.__

Sono sbagliati entrambi, mi dispiace.
Sei sicura di aver capito bene la struttura della frase?
Non si è (= non è possibile essere) orfani dei nonni (orfano + di + i + nonni)  né si è vedovi dei nonni (perché le due parole si usano solo con genitori e coniugi).

Un esempio (con altra frase) chiaro e semplice ora come ora non mi viene, magari tra un po' riesco a pensarne uno (o magari qualcun altro lo farà!).


----------



## elemika

Grazie Panzona,


> Non si è (= non è possibile essere) orfani dei nonni (orfano + di + i + nonni) né si è vedovi dei nonni (perché le due parole si usano solo con genitori e coniugi).



Non è possibile essere le pellicie delle tartarughe , non è possibile essere le piume delle tartarughe:

A: Questa decorazione qui è fatta di pelliccia e di piume di tartaruga!
B: Dei tartarughe non si è nè pellicce nè piume.
Può andare così?


----------



## zipp404

Ciao elemika,  Stai leggendo '_Va dove ti porta il cuore_' di Susanna Tamaro?  Ti piace?       È il primo libro che ho letto quando ho cominciato a imparare l'italiano.  

"Dei nonni non si è né orfani né vedovi."  

Ci provo a spiegartelo io:  

La madre de Ilara è morta in un accidente violento quando Ilara era ancora una bambina.  Ilara è l'orfana *di* sua madre, non *di* sua nonna.  Orfani non si può essere né di un nonno né di una nonna.   Dato che la madre de Ilara è morta quando Ilara era ancora una bambina, non potette mai, non ebbe mai l'occasione di tirarla su, di educarla.  È stata *la nonna* a tirare su e ad educare Ilara.   Ilara non amava sua nonna, l'ha lasciata ed è andata in America.  Prima di morire, la nonna scrive una lettera a Ilara per dirle che la ama, ecc.   Se la nonna muore, Ilara non potrà essere la orfana della nonna perché orfani si è di un genitore, sia del padre o della madre, ma non di un nonno o di una nonna.

Non si può essere orfani di un nonno, e non si può essere nemmeno vedovo di un nonno (solo di un marito o di una moglie se il marito o la moglie muore).

*Quindi*:  Dei nonni non si è né orfani né vedovi.


----------



## elemika

Grazie Zipp!
Sì, la novella mi piace.
Il significato della frase è chiaro, cerco di capire come è costruita e impararlo.


----------



## zipp404

Ah, OK, te ne faccio un esempio:

Carlo parla di Carla.  -->  CARLO  | PARLA | *DI* CARLA.

Adesso cambio la struttura della frase:

*DI *CARLA | PARLA | CARLO.

Ecco altro esempio (analogo alla frase della Tamaro):

Di uno zio | non si è | né il figlio né la figlia

QUINDI:

Non si è né orfani né vedovi *DEI NONNI.*

*DEI NONI* non si è né orfani né vedovi.

non si è = uso impersonale = non è possibile essere.


----------



## elemika

> Non si è né orfani né vedovi *DEI NONNI.*


Ohhhh! 
Basta cambiare l'ordine di parole - e tutto è a posto!

Una bella lezione!
Grazie amici!!!!




> Ti consiglio di leggere Ginzburg, Scerbanenco, Fruttero & Lucentini, Buzzati.


Grazie Zipp!
Alla prossima!


----------



## Passante

elemika said:


> Come un esercizio di grammatica, si può dire così:
> _Dei bambini poveri non si è nè bici nè giocattoli.
> Dei gatti non si è nè camicie nè pantaloni_.
> 
> 
> Grazie ancora!



Come ti dicevano quello che hai scritto non ha alcun senso.

Una frase logica corretta e da costrutto analogo potrebbe essere 
Dei singles non si è nè moglie nè marito
(scusa ma non mi vengono altri esempi)

Vediamo se riesco a fare l'analisi grammaticale (se prendo cantonate spero qualcuno corregga)
Dei nonni non si è nè orfano nè vedovo (per me è sbagliato in italiano usare il plurale orfani e vedovi nella frase che hai riportato)

dei nonni (complemento di argomento) alcuno (soggetto sottinteso) non è (copula) si (particella pronominale = di loro; complemento di specificazione)  nè orfano nè vedovo (predicato nominale) 

attendi eventuali smentite è tanto che non faccio l'analisi grammaticale


----------



## elemika

Ci sono arrivata!!
Grazie per il tuo aiuto Passante!


----------



## Blackman

Il fatto e' che nonno/nipote non e' un rapporto di parentela diretto. Il rapporto sentimentale puo' essere fortissimo, ma non significa che si debba creare una parola per la perdita. Orfano e vedovo sono due termini che hanno la specifica funzione, forse perfino burocratica, di indicare la cessazione di un legame diretto, senza passaggi intermedi.


----------



## Passante

bè,  se entriamo nel merito e non nella costruzione, magari è solo perchè essendo i nonni normalmente molto più anziani dei nipoti sembrerebbe una normale conseguenza della vita che muoiano prima dei nipoti e forse con questi ultimi ancora giovani, mentre per i genitori e il coniuge la cosa è meno scontata e quindi segnalabile con un nome specifico, anche ovviamente per il legame più stretto. In particolare per orfano si intende comunque un ragazzo ancora non in età da mantenersi sebbene il termine significhi comunque privo di uno o entrambe i genitori, ovvero è molto difficile che ad un cinquantenne che perde il padre gli si dica che è orfano mentre un cinquantenne che ha perso i genitori quando ne aveva 5 anni gli si dice che è cresciuto orfano. Non so spiegare meglio di così spero che il concetto si capisca.


----------



## zipp404

'Dei nonni non si è né orfani né vedovi'.  Questa frase della Tamaro a questo significato:   è stata la nonna a fare da madre ed educare Ilara, eppure Ilara l'ha abbandonata crudelmente come se la nonna fosse statouna qualcuno di insignificante nella sua vita.  Quello che la nonna vuol dire con la sua frase è che i nonni non sembrano contare nella vita dei nipoti, anzi, non c'è nemmeno una parola per indicare lo stato di una persona che ha perduto un nonno o una nonna, quel che (secondo la nonna) fa risaltare l'irrelevanza dei nonni nella vita dei nipoti.


----------



## Passante

zipp404 said:


> 'Dei nonni non si è né orfani né vedovi'. Questa frase della Tamaro a questo significato: è stata la nonna a fare da madre ed educare Ilara, eppure Ilara l'ha abbandonata crudelmente come se la nonna fosse statouna qualcuno di insignificante nella sua vita. Quello che la nonna vuol dire con la sua frase è che i nonni non sembrano contare nella vita dei nipoti, anzi, non c'è nemmeno una parola per indicare lo stato di una persona che ha perduto un nonno o una nonna, quel che (secondo la nonna) fa risaltare l'irrelevanza dei nonni nella vita dei nipoti.


 
condivido, se oltre al merito del significato si aggiunge anche il contesto, è una chiara lamentela della nonna che dice che la società sembrerebbe giusificare il comportamento della nipote visto che non ha neanche mai ipotizzato un termine che evidenzi lo stato di una persona che perde un nonno.


----------

